# Maritime security/rope access jobs? Ex military



## ashleyg1985 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. I have lived here for three years. My partner was in the British Navy but has been made redundant. He wants to relocate here but obviously needs work. His experience is in maritime security but also has rope access qualification. Does anyone know companies in this field that are recruiting or even just a contact would be very helpful! I am really not keen on returning to the UK lol hence the desperate job hunt here! Or does anyone know of companies who hire ex-military?

Thanks, in advance for your help


----------



## ashleyg1985 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks MD000, will do!


----------

